
Show HN: Feedbridge – RSS feeds for sites without one - dewey
https://feedbridge.notmyhostna.me
======
dewey
Hey, author here. I built this as a weekend project over the last weekends.
It's open source and the direct link to the repository is here:
[https://github.com/dewey/feedbridge](https://github.com/dewey/feedbridge)

------
matrixagent
Pretty cool, there's a few services out there that do similar things, but
haven't seen a open source version yet. Any plans to create a (visual?) tool
to aid with creating a new plugin? Where you could click/select elements and
the tool generates XPath/RegEx?

~~~
dewey
Not yet, but I'll think about it if I get tired of manually implementing
plugins.

